# A Song in Honor of Free Will



## Devin (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.calvinistgadfly.com/?p=372

You're either going to laugh at this or get mad...or both. But be warned: if you have high blood pressure, stay far away


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 4, 2007)

Whoa... I need a Gin & Tonic and a couple of qualudes!!! What on earth are these people singing!!!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 4, 2007)

That was extremely goofy.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 4, 2007)

Ahhh man! They clipped off the exciting ending where the dweeb on the left, (whom God gave the freedom to stink up the sanctuary with his lame singing), went into a rousing rendition of "I Did It MY WAY!". The crowd was on their feet with ecstasy. (Then the kid was eaten from the inside by worms. That was a bummer.)


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 4, 2007)

I know two kids at that school right now. Makes me want to go down there and kidnap them and then flog thier parents into a stupor.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 4, 2007)

Where, oh, where is the regurgitation smiley????

Lord, forgive my fellow musicians in their pride and ignorance of Your Holy Scriptures...


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 4, 2007)

The end of each verse was a contradiction to what was said before it.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 4, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing Joe. It's a dramatic example of the effect of post modern thinking on 'christian' education.


----------



## Bandguy (Jan 4, 2007)

I thought I was watching SNL as a teenager again.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 4, 2007)

Paul manata said:


> No, you've GOT to see this one
> 
> LOL



Excellent!


----------



## Augusta (Jan 4, 2007)

Paul manata said:


> No, you've GOT to see this one
> 
> LOL


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Theoretical (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 5, 2007)

So..... ummmm... yeah..... hum?

Horrible! Bad doctrine aside I couldn't even get into one verse of the song. After the girl introduced it (which was bad enough) and they started singing I had to turn it off. Even if I was into that kind of music they performed it sooooo badly that if I'd listened to it anymore than I did I would have puked I think.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow was that really bad. I'm principally preferring how lame the singing and the music was. The lyrics and arrangement were horrible. I'm sure the person who wrote it claimed: "God placed that song on my heart."


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 5, 2007)

I am guessing that guy is a Five Point Arminian .


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 5, 2007)

Average Joey said:


> I am guessing that guy is a Five Point Arminian .



They are "whiskey" baptists. They believe 1/5th of the five points. Eternal security, which is a perversion of the 5th point. Other than that they are 4 point.


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 5, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> They are "whiskey" baptists. They believe 1/5th of the five points. Eternal security, which is a perversion of the 5th point. Other than that they are 4 point.




I was making a joke refering to the video Paul posted.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 5, 2007)

Average Joey said:


> I was making a joke refering to the video Paul posted.




Sorry brother. I'm a little slow this time of the morn'.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 5, 2007)

Paul manata said:


> No, you've GOT to see this one
> 
> LOL



Wow! That's funny!


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 5, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Sorry brother. I'm a little slow this time of the morn'.




Well,I have you beat.I am slow Mourning,Afternoon,and Evening.Just ask the wife


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 5, 2007)

I actually couldn't listen completely through a single verse. Turned it off. Haven't tried Paul's link yet.


----------



## caddy (Jan 5, 2007)

Hilarious !

Where do you find this stuff...



Paul manata said:


> No, you've GOT to see this one
> 
> LOL


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 5, 2007)

Paul, very funny.

Here's my contribution:

[video=youtube;HXYYTYjzfgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXYYTYjzfgg[/video]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 5, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Paul, very funny.
> 
> Here's my contribution:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXYYTYjzfgg



That was pretty good. I think Pastor Gene Cook's advertisement for Seeker Community Church is pretty good too.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 5, 2007)

Devin said:


> http://www.calvinistgadfly.com/?p=372
> 
> You're either going to laugh at this or get mad...or both. But be warned: if you have high blood pressure, stay far away


  that was in no way entertaining. heresy set to music.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 6, 2007)

Um... yeah.

"I give you freedom; is it yes or no?"

Is it really freedom if I am forced to make a choice?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 6, 2007)

Good grief...and to think that when my oldest two were babes I was hoping they were go to that school (ducks...sorry, I was raised fundy of that sort). That was terrible. I agree, the intro and the sermon at the end were the two worse parts...the singing was simply horrid.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 6, 2007)

Why can't they just be honest like [video=youtube;T55jKK8Pt50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T55jKK8Pt50[/video]?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 6, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Paul, very funny.
> 
> Here's my contribution:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXYYTYjzfgg



oh, my - this is great! I just posted it on our Worship blog.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm surprised men and women were allowed to stand next to each other at Pensacola College.


----------



## thegracefullady (Jan 14, 2007)

That's so sad, and I can't believe I considered going there a couple of years ago.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 14, 2007)

thegracefullady said:


> That's so sad, and I can't believe I considered going there a couple of years ago.


 You look at something like this and _cringe_, having major gratitude that God led us away from entering a nightmare like one of these.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 14, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> You look at something like this and _cringe_, having major gratitude that God led us away from entering a nightmare like one of these.



Nightmare is a good word for this madness!


----------

